# Wierd problems with my 87



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

So when i turn on my turn signal the relay just clicks like crazy. The hazard lights work fine but turn signals are a no go. Also whenever i hit the turn signal lights on the dash consol come on, the sensor, low fuel, battery, lights and brake lights to be specific. I tried taking the taking the relay out for the turn signal and of course with no power going to the signals the dash lights dont come on when i hit the turn signal switch.......only they come on when i turn the steering wheel fully to one side or the other and they go off whenever i hit the brake pedal. Im so lost on this one lets see if anyone else can help with this. I was thinking it could be the sensor behind the steering wheel thats like 2 circles with a contact on the top and bottom of the steering wheel. Any help would be appreicated. Doesnt effect drivability just really annoying.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried checking your charging system?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check the harness to the signal switch. May be pinched or something.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Well i never have to take the battery out and charge it and the volt meter in the car shows when running the car is right under 15v. when the car is not running the battery has 12.74 volts on it. iv tried looking under the dash for kinked or damaged wires and i havnt been able to find any but its pretty much like looking for a needle in a haystack. when i first got the car it had to windshield so could water possibly have messed up the gauge cluster? wierd other things with the cluster is the temp gauge usually just goes right to the middle when i start the car but if it goes hot the needle shows it if i overheat. i also found a good fuel level sending unit but my big E to F gauge never works i just gotta go off the 1/4 to E gauge that does work lol. I might try pulling another dash cluster if noone has any ideas.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Double check your bulbs, especially the tail lights and turn signals. Make sure the contacts on the bottom of the bulbs haven't melted and are causing a short and inspect the sockets for damaged contacts and/or corrosion. Light switches were known to be problematic at times on the Z's, so that's another potential cause.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

he wiring haresses for the rear lights are good. no unwanted resistances found with my ohm meter. All the bulbs are brand new. I even got a new little white box thats in the back mounted under the passanger side lights. The hazards work fine its just the turn signals that make the car act wierd so I know its not the bulbs or harness. Just dont know if its the gauge cluster, turn signal switch on the steering coloumn, or just some fudged up wires somewhere under the dash. Is there another relay then the one mounted by the steering column or fuse other then the 4th one down on the ride side of the fuse panel?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

UPDATE: So iv been poking around with my DMM trying to find the source of the interuptions for my turn signals. took apart the plastic coverings for the steerign column to have the turn signal switch out and the connector removed from the back of it. There is a blue wire with a red stripe that goes form there to the relay that blinks the lights. checked resistance between the turn signal switch and the relay and only got .1 ohm. even tried bypassing the turn signal switch by stickin a paper clip in the harness that connected to the turn signal switch and still the hazards work fine but the turn signals dont want to work. is there any other connections that the turn signal voltage goes through or do you guys think its a shorted wire somewhere? NEED HELP!!!


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally got it. After ohming out dam near every wire from under the dash to the front and rear lights and replacing the rear harness for the rear lights twice all it was was a loose fuse in the driver fuse panel........ I went in a took each fuse out one by one and tightened where the fuse slid in and tahdah it magically started working again. Keep it simple stupid.


----------

